# coolest tool noise.



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

So about every month i go through my tools, lube, clean and make sure everything is good.

Today i fired my bostitch n80 framer and forgot how cool of a noise it makes. Sounds just like the noise your tounge makes when you slap it on the bottom of your mouth.

My bosses bosch cordless circ saw sounds just like an rc car

What sound does your tools make that you get a good laugh out of


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Here ya go...:whistling:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a bostitch 18ga stapler that farts


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

griz said:


> Here ya go...:whistling:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


Thats the best noise


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

My boss has a Hitachi router that makes a nice whirring noise. Nice soft start as well.

Its a much nicer noise than the last one. That router was disintegrating internally and screamed like a banshee, enough to make your ears ring. We kept using it anyway because it only needed to last till the end of the day.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

An older Senco framer that "pings" after you pull the trigger. Similar to a Beretta Teknys shotgun.

I know that's a bizarre reference, but there may be a couple people in the forum who know what I'm talking about.

...or not. :whistling


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I like the sound my Rigid miter saw makes. It just sounds smooth and strong. On the opposite end, I once had a Craftsman router disintegrate while using it free-hand. One instant it was rounding off the edge of a board. The next instant, it literally exploded. There was shrapnel all over the garage with a couple of chunks embedded in the nearest drywall. Not one piece hit me (that I could feel).


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Band saws. Don't know why, but I've always liked that.

Also, the sound of the perfect two banger. You get that rhythm going, it may as well be music.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

C'mon, I know you all love the sound of multitools....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Three porter cable roofing guns.....


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Most circular saws scream like banshees until they get up to speed.

The worm drive is the banshee that yawns for a brief moment before she screams and gets up to speed.

I haven't used hyperbole's like this since I was in high school. :thumbup:

(or maybe its metaphors...)

Eh, I was a math major.

Good thread!


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm confused, you have time to maintain tools monthly?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

kyle_dmr said:


> I'm confused, you have time to maintain tools monthly?


Im an employee, i got all the time in the world after work.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

schaefercs said:


> C'mon, I know you all love the sound of multitools....


Yeah,

Like getting dental work done.

:whistling


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Nailers


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

some circ saws scream.. the makitas are known for this.. my first gen milwaukee tilt lok is extremely quite compared to the makitas. if i put a diablo blade on it its that much sweeter.. i just wish the saw wasnt banged up like it is


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

schaefercs said:


> C'mon, I know you all love the sound of multitools....


F that.....


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

schaefercs said:


> C'mon, I know you all love the sound of multitools....


Love my multitool but that has to be one of the worst sounds known to man.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

30" bar Sthil chain saw. Sound of raw destruction.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

*Off topic*


Carpenter Eyes, 

Every time I read the name of your home town, the song 30,000 Pounds of Bananas (from Harry Chapin's Verities and Balderdash) starts in my head. You're probably to young to know the song or the story behind it. I like the story so much, I actually took a side trip to drive Rt. 307 into Scranton. It's part of your towns history. 

Tom


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: coolest tool noise*

My Skil HD77 wormsaw.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Off topic
> 
> Carpenter Eyes,
> 
> ...


I rember as a wee lad my dad telling me about it. I forgot all about that accident and song


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My flat belt vertical borer sounds like a sewing machine.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

How about when you are running a sander attached to a shop vac.

Every so often you hear the two motors running in harmonious synchronicity.

Even with earplugs in, you can hear it.

(...cause you sure as hell can't hear the radio) :whistling


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

By far favorite sound is palm nailer.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> By far favorite sound is palm nailer.


:laughing:

Yeah,

You just like the way it feels in your hand while you're using it... :blink:

...weirdo.

:jester:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Who says I use my hand :blink:? :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I love the sound of my Suzuki 450 tearing up some trails...


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> I love the sound of my Suzuki 450 tearing up some trails...


Yes sir. I'm pretty fond of the music my R6 makes at 14000 rpm... almost woody inducing lol.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> I love the sound of my Suzuki 450 tearing up some trails...


Spoiled much?:laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Sound of a Shaper with a 3"+ diameter panel cutter taking the first cut into a solid maple panel


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I like my Ridgid coffee grinder size router:thumbup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

my FN Five-seven.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

m1911 said:


> my FN Five-seven.


So want one. How does it run? As accurate as I read about? I'm between a FiveSeven and a Sig Scorpion for my next pistol.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> So want one. How does it run? As accurate as I read about? I'm between a FiveSeven and a Sig Scorpion for my next pistol.


rapid fire's a blast! hardley any recoil - seems like less than my P22!  along with my Steyr M9-40sw, it's my favorite. :thumbsup: more accurate than I am.
Scorpion? 220 or 1911?


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

What sound does a check clearing make? 

That MUST be the best sound...


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

m1911 said:


> rapid fire's a blast! hardley any recoil - seems like less than my P22!  along with my Steyr M9-40sw, it's my favorite. :thumbsup: more accurate than I am.
> Scorpion? 220 or 1911?


1911 of course  How's ammo price and availability been for the FN.....


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I like the sound of my mig welder running a bead. Sounds like bacon frying. Mmmmm, I'm getting hungry!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

JR Shepstone said:


> What sound does a check clearing make?
> 
> That MUST be the best sound...


This one wins! :thumbsup::thumbup: 

Actually maybe we could improve it a little:

The sound that PROFIT makes. 

I'm sure we've all had that project that has $5,000 worth of bills due and $4,900 owed by the customer. :laughing::sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Every one.....


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> I like the sound of my mig welder running a bead. Sounds like bacon frying. Mmmmm, I'm getting hungry!


Love that sound, it sounds like money to me. 

Similarly I love the sound of my Powcon 300sm mig welder in spray transfer mode. No bacon, it's a high pitched, kind of hoarse sounding whine. much like 50's and 60's low budget space ship sounds without the tremolo.

Tig sounds nice, too, no matter the machine. Anywhere from a robotic sounding whistle, to a banshee scream from hell. Especially the little "whoooeeeeeoip" when you kill the arc on a scratch start tig gun at the end of a bead. 



m1911 said:


> my FN Five-seven.


My dad has one, :thumbsup:
I've never heard it yet.:sad:
He won't burn any "high dollar ammo" with it.
I'll have to get him some.

I'll add the sound of my '01 Savage 1899 C. 
Sounds like history come to life.

My great grand father bought it new, for $21.50, including the extra $1.50 for the 1/2 and 1/2 barrel. I've seen the original receipt.

That tool kept my ancestors fed for many years.

Pew- clickity click snick- pew - clickity click snick- pew -clickity click snick- pew -clickity click snick- pew -clickity click snick- pew. 

...clickity...

...ting ka ting tink.

Levers rock! 'Murica! Yeah!! :thumbup:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

This is probably the best thread I've ever seen. On any forum. hah


I'll try to limit this a bit but I could go on forever.

1. A struggling router always cracks me up because it sounds exactly like it should. The tool actually sounds like it's whining and complaining. I love it.

2. There was a month or so where my wormdrive really needed to be oiled or something was rubbing. I don't even remember what it was, but when the blade was winding down at the end of a cut it made the weirdest noise. Sort of like whew whew whew whew.
One lunch break we were sitting around trying to describe the noise it made and my coworker absolutely hit it on the head with "it sounds like the 2nd half of a Vaudevillian snore."
Occasionally I will still have to pause before a cut because I'm cracking up thinking about a fat cartoon character sleeping.



I also have a nomination for worst noise: The sound a brad nailer makes when it's not angled right to fire the nail, but will *tssssk* out some air to let you know that the shot you've been struggling to line up while standing awkwardly on a ladder didn't sink and that you have to let your arms down a second to rest before you can try to do the whole thing over again.
Worst.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am sticking with any flat belt lineshaft driven machine.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I say worst noise is the clutch on a dry wall gun or a rotozip cutting out a metal box


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am sticking with any flat belt lineshaft driven machine.


:thumbsup:

Or steam powered anything.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> 1911 of course  How's ammo price and availability been for the FN.....


1911 :thumbsup:

you can't exactly walk into wallyworld and pick up 5.7x28 ammo. It's hard to get right now, but luckly I've stockpiled plenty of 40gr Hornady, not cheap, but neither is 10mm ammo for my glock.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Cutting vinyl soffit wrrrrrrraccch wrrrrrrraccch wrrrrrrraccch


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the sound of my Fein MM, reminds me of the dentist, but I'm a sadist.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Skill saw


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the sound of my little Grex pin nailer too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

When I had my 24" index plate mounted to the inboard side of my Oliver 20C pattern lathe. I thought it was a nice set up to leave it on,......that is until I turned it on........... sounded like a jet engine starting and when it got up to 3000 rpms ..........

Well,....


http://youtu.be/cWlAcpCXa3s






I only mount it when it's needed now......

B ,


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> When I had my 24" index plate mounted to the inboard side of my Oliver 20C pattern lathe. I thought it was a nice set up to leave it on,......that is until I turned it on........... sounded like a jet engine starting and when it got up to 3000 rpms ..........
> 
> Well,....
> 
> ...


That reminds me of another tool from back in the day with a cool sound.

Our old 8N powered buzz saw. Probably the one piece of ag equipment that scared me the most. I always thought of it as a 4' diameter tool of screaming death and dismemberment.


First, fire up the 8N. 

Rearrrnt rearrrnt rearnt rnt rnt rnt vrum cough vrum cough puttputtputtputtputtputtityputtputt.

Then, after slipping on the ~30' x 10" flat belt the clank of the clutch pedal hitting the foot board, the Gggrrrrrrsnick of the straight cut gears when engaging the PTO.

Then the sound as the blade began to spin.

From a whisper to

whiririwhiiirrrorwhhorrrer...

Climbing to a steady tornado inspired breathy sounding banshee wheeiirrrrrrrrreerreerrerr.

Then the sound would get this steady rythm going.

As logs were loaded, slid, sliced, slid sliced, ad infinitum.

Kawthunkunk shkiss SKGEEHK shkiss SKGREEHK shkisdt SKEERTD shkiss.

That cacophony was constantly underscored by the flathead 4 banger putt putting, the belt slapping, the blade whirring, and the thunking of logs being loaded, dropped and thrown in a pile, where I had the dubious honor of splitting it with a sledge and a wedge.

Ahh, good times.

(I love this thread, but participating is difficult on a smart phone, darn auto correct is going crazy.)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My radio makes the best noise. Unless country or kanye west comes on.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have a bostitch 18ga stapler that farts


Mine does that too! :laughing:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to have an Estwing that would sing to me ...


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Brian Peters said:


> I used to have an Estwing that would sing to me ...


The estwing ting


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Demo saw. metal or concrete this bad girl will cut through it and make it is biatch.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

The dual sound of my parking brake coming on and the clu-clunk of the diesel engine in my driveway at the end of the day.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A drywall bazooka gun.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> Cutting vinyl soffit wrrrrrrraccch wrrrrrrraccch wrrrrrrraccch


There may be some that disagree. :blink:

D.



jlsconstruction said:


> Today I hated the fact that I cut 100 pieces of soffit 1/8 too long. Then I had to hand cut the 8th off


:laughing::laughing: sorry j, couldn't resist.


----------



## one cut (May 3, 2013)

Does no one know the sweet ping of a stiletto on a 16d galvie?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

A couple highlights-
My Stihl 020av carving a log
The B&S boxer engine on my engine drive welder
Hilti DX460- It's not real loud, and yet it just sounds powerful
My Senco 23 gauge pinner- it's a very purposeful sound
Hand held power planer
Metal cutting blade on a wormdrive... Just kidding


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

The "Shunk" of a shear cutting 1/4" plate. 

The "Clackety clunk" of what we called the buffalo machine in the weld shot when I was in the navy. http://www.bmt-usa.com/3.html


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

The whine of the auger on my bosses Little Beaver. Time it saves too digging post holes!


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

maninthesea said:


> The "Shunk" of a shear cutting 1/4" plate.
> 
> [/URL]


That is a great noise. I love the sound of the sheer winding back up afterwards too


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

maxwage said:


> The whine of the auger on my bosses Little Beaver.


 Do you have a picture of your boss?:blink::laughing:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Painter was telling me the other day that when he cuts in, it should sound like a wet pussy. Schlop, schlop, schlop.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

maninthesea said:


> The "Shunk" of a shear cutting 1/4" plate.


That's a great one.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

No one else on the job but me! Always a sweet sound..:thumbup:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

blacktop said:


> No one else on the job but me! Always a sweet sound..:thumbup:


With nothing but the sound of dark side of the moon just at the right level too. Best moments in the trade right there


----------

